# If the Bionic comes unlocked...



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S2 or Droid Bionic?*​
Samsung Galaxy S2 2133.33%Droid Bionic 3555.56%Neither, i am waiting for quad core.711.11%


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does it become the phone to the beat?

The SGS2 looks awesome, has CM7 coming and as of right and now will be my next phone.

If the Bionic comes unlocked does the LTE radio throw a wrench in the works?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it does become the phone to beat, if it is unlocked (or can be unlocked like the Xoom). The one problem I see with the SGS2 is that there is still no confirmation that it will be a 4G device. If it's 3G, sales of the phone will be way down. I'm hoping it's 4G because I'm getting both a Bionic and SGS2 (regardless of the Bionic being locked or not). I'll keep the better, more developer-friendly device and my wife will use the other one.


----------



## Android_LIFE (Jun 6, 2011)

If I had to pick one, certain criteria would have to be met.
If the Bionic comes unlockable like the Xoom, then that would lean me towards it since we already know that it will be an LTE device.

All in all,
I would rather wait for a VZ Nexus rocking Ice Cream Sandwich & LTE.
A guy can dream, right?


----------



## Idkmyname (Jun 17, 2011)

Whether it has 4g isn't crucial to me. I like the openess from Samsung right out off the gate. And the Super amoled screen is better for being in the sun and if the the bionic has the pentile screen i have read bad things about it. my 2 cents


----------



## KhasMek (Jun 11, 2011)

Samsung. Without hesitation, I really appreciate what they've been doing this last year community wise and their hardware is far more sexy than Motorola's.


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

After doing some reading...it comes down to
1) RAM - 1GB in the Sammy and 512MB in the Bionic
2) 3G vs. 4G - Sammy seems to be 3G and Bionic is 4G
3) Bootloaders - Sammy should be unlocked and the Bionic is unknown.

For me, playing with my OG, I want as much RAM as possible, seeing as I cannot even answer a call sometimes, since my RAM is so low. I am used to 3G...4G would be awesome though. And, seeing as I love to ROM my phone, it has to have an unlocked bootloader. CM7 will be a BIG bonus.

So for now, I am leaning towards the SGS2. If the Bionic is known to come unlocked...that may sway my decision, even if it does have 1/2 the RAM.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Whichever has 4G, dual core, and developer support. I love Moto hardware so Sammy better wow me if I'm going to switch.


----------



## djstnick (Jun 16, 2011)

If the gs2 has 4g it's a no brainer for me, next phone for me must have 4g lte and have cm7 support. If one of those criteria isn't met I won't even consider it.


----------



## deletion (Jun 7, 2011)

Well the recent clues lead to 1gb of ram and a one ghz processor. It's looking sexy.


----------



## M3LLYW (Jul 4, 2011)

I am due to upgrade on the 9th of this month, currently using the Samsung Fascinate which I absolutely HATE, would much rather be using my OG again, which hubby just fixed the digitizer on and it worked a total of 3 days, so back to the crappinate for me. My thoughts.... I LOVE Moto, the OG was awesome..... however the specs I have seen for SGS2 have me interested to say the least. I think the kicker for me on this one will be whether or not the Moto has an unlocked boot loader, if it does then this will be a no brainer for me.


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is what I saw on Droid Forums yesterday:
CPU - TI OMAP 4400 up to 1.5 Dual-
Display - 4.3 or 4.5 qhd gorilla glass
RAM - 1GB (presumably DDR2)
O/S - 2.3.4 (GB)
Internal - 16gb (rumored)
Camera(s) - Rear 8mp 1.3 or 2.0 FFC
Video - 1080p
Battery - 1750mAh

And supposedly it should be unlockable like the Xoom. If so...I cant pass this one up. Will prolly wait for the SGS2 to come out so I can see a comparison, but if all else is just about equal (minus the screen) the 4G will take the cake on this one.


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

We don't know how much RAM the Bionic will have. We do know that it will be faster DDR2 dual channel RAM given it's OMAP 4 SoC.

Sent using CM4DX


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would think unlocked it will be the phone to beat. It would also most likely be the phone I buy.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

all about the bootloader for me


----------



## dacp283 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't care about the boot loader as much as I care about it forcing me to tiered data. I found out today from a verizon tech friend, the Grandfather clause only applies if we stay on a 3g phone or already on 4g. I was told an upgrade to lte after the data change will force you to tiered data pkan.. Booooo. Hope he's wrong, but hasn't failed me yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

dacp283 said:


> I don't care about the boot loader as much as I care about it forcing me to tiered data. I found out today from a verizon tech friend, the Grandfather clause only applies if we stay on a 3g phone or already on 4g. I was told an upgrade to lte after the data change will force you to tiered data pkan.. Booooo. Hope he's wrong, but hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


This is not true. Data is data, no matter how many G's it has. I spoke with a Rep yesterday on the phone while ordering a new device and he said I'm grandfathered in for life unless I downgrade to a dumbphone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

If you have a smart phone with unlimited then you're grandfathered. I recently went from X2 to Charge with no lost unlimited plan. However, I'm still within my 14 days and thinking I should return this and hold out to see what the Bionic offers. Damn decisions!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## canpa12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

i have faith that the bootloader to the bionic will be unlocked, or moto just lost one major selling point. But if both are 4G and unlocked, i will take the one with a better screen. =)


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

canpa12345 said:


> i have faith that the bootloader to the bionic will be unlocked, or moto just lost one major selling point. But if both are 4G and unlocked, i will take the one with a better screen. =)


SGS2 will not be 4G.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

"AndroidSims said:


> This is not true. Data is data, no matter how many G's it has. I spoke with a Rep yesterday on the phone while ordering a new device and he said I'm grandfathered in for life unless I downgrade to a dumbphone.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You will not be forced to switch


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to know if were still going to see the Targa?


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought that Targa was the Bionic's code name before production.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

gwwjpd said:


> I thought that Targa was the Bionic's code name before production.


I believe Targa was supposed to be the device that followed the Bionic. The Bionic was originally announced at CES2011 and expected to ship in March-ish, obviously, that didn't happen. Since then, it was retools into an OMAP4 phone, had its body styling redone, and a number of other changes.

Personally, I like Moto hardware, but I disagree with their anti-community/developer stance and I won't support it financially. If the Verizon SGS2 has an LTE radio, and there's still no confirmation on whether it will or not, I'm selling my Thunderbolt for it. Samsung's had problems in the past, but their recent pro-community actions should be rewarded. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

watching video's and reviews of the SGS2 that is currently out and it is amazing.


----------



## doomedromance (Jul 26, 2011)

If the SGSII is 4G and has the search softkey then that. If not then I'm staying with the TBolt. I'm done with Motorola. and every phone I've owned except a Nokia and the TB have been Motorola.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure what do do about the Bionic. For months I wanted it. But now I dunno. I wish it was clocked higher than 1ghz.


----------



## eski7399 (Jun 15, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> This is not true. Data is data, no matter how many G's it has. I spoke with a Rep yesterday on the phone while ordering a new device and he said I'm grandfathered in for life unless I downgrade to a dumbphone.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Was told the same thing from Verizon customer service

MIUI, supercharged


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

Now that Motorola Mobility will be part of Google, the Bionic will be the phone of choice. I don’t like the pentile screen, but it uses less power, which will increase battery life. It should last longer than the SGSII. I have just wish the Bionic had a faster processor.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

loooney2ns said:


> Now that Motorola Mobility will be part of Google, the Bionic will be the phone of choice. I don't like the pentile screen, but it uses less power, which will increase battery life. It should last longer than the SGSII. I have just wish the Bionic *had a faster processor.*


Totally agree with you bro. Especially the bolded part.


----------

